# MAC - Strobe - Mar 08



## lara (Feb 10, 2008)

Place all your *Strobe* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Strobe* discussion thread when it becomes available. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 6, 2008)

*~*I went to MAC today (to B2M for my Bare slimshine!!) & saw these, so I picked up Strobe Kiss.  They are *very* sheer, but I like them better than the pots cause I *hate* using my fingers...anyway, on to the pics!!! *~* 

*Ignore the dirty counter...lol 











*This one shows the amount of product in the tube... 






*Swatch on white paper (I couldn't get it to show up on me at all)


----------



## Mien (Mar 7, 2008)

For reference: NC15 skin, pigmented lips.






Strobe Kiss on inner arm:





Different lighting:





Strobe Kiss on lips:








​


----------



## Meryl (Mar 7, 2008)

Taken with flash.  

Left to right:  Strobe Beam,  Strobe Kiss, Strobe Blossom, Strobe Rays


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought I would post my Kiss swatches because I have really different results than others I have seen.  I have very very light colored lips naturally, my skin is NW 20 so I am pretty pale.  And I really like this formula and the sheerness of it, it will be great for summer!  I loved the tinted lip conditioners but HATE sticking my fingers in the pot..so these are great! I will definitely be getting another color and maybe even a back up!

The first is my naked lips and the second is with Kiss applied (probably two swipes each lip), in indoor lighting.  And I just noticed that even my lips have freckles! hahaha.


----------



## iSHi (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2008)

coral kiss


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 17, 2008)

I went back to MAC and got Blossom and Currant as well...so here are those swatches.  I am NW20 and these were taken in indoor lighting with flash.  The first is  blossom, then currant.  My natural lip color is in one of the above posts for reference.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 25, 2008)

Bare lips




blossom on.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 14, 2008)




----------

